# imac g4 3 beep



## jibax (8 Mai 2011)

je viens d'acheter un imac g4 1.25 17 . au démarrage le voyant lumineux s!allume en vert fait 3 beep puis ecran noir et le voyant s'eteint mais  le ventilo lui marche . 
je l'ai ouvert et il n'y a que le slot interne utiliser . memoire morte ?  slot defectueux ?
que faire ou essayer !
 dernier questionnement : si le slot interne et  mort l'imac peut il marchait q'avec le slot externe sodimm ?
merci d'avance pour vos reponse éclairer !


----------



## ntx (8 Mai 2011)

Pour la signification des bips la réponse est sur le site support d'Apple.

3 bips = aucune bank de RAM n'a passé avec succès le test de la mémoire

Je dirais plutôt que c'est la barrette qui est morte. En premier essayer avec une autre.


----------



## jibax (8 Mai 2011)

effectivement je m'apprête a essayer ca demain avec une pc 3200 compatible ma ton dit !
suite demain donc 
encore merci pour votre interet


----------



## iMacounet (8 Mai 2011)

la pc3200 c'est incompatible

il faut de la pc 133 sd ram (256mo ou 512mo)


----------



## didgar (8 Mai 2011)

Salut !



iMacounet a dit:


> la pc3200 c'est incompatible)



Si c'est compatible ! L'iMac de notre ami est un 1.25 donc il lui faut de la PC2700 ou PC3200.

A+

Didier


----------



## christophe2312 (8 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir ,
Je confirme  pour un 1,25 c est bien de la pc 2700 ou 3200


----------



## ntx (8 Mai 2011)

C'est bien celui-là ? 

Dans ce cas, c'est de la PC2700 et comme qui peut le plus peut le moins, la 3200 doit aussi passer.


----------



## jibax (9 Mai 2011)

ok effectivement ca marche avec pc 3200 1 go en interne (s'etait donc bien la memoire qui etait morte )
maintenant est ce que je peux rajouter sur le slot 2 (accessible ) obligatoirement de la pc 3200 ou je peux melanger avec de la PC 2700 ?
merci


----------



## didgar (9 Mai 2011)

Salut !

Tu peux mettre de la PC2700 so-dimm sans pb et monter ainsi à 2GO.

A+

Didier


----------



## jibax (9 Mai 2011)

ok j'avais cru comprendre qu'a valeur inégale c'etait la mémoire la mieux rapide en fréquence qui prenait le pas sur les 2 !! ,,,, ,,,??


----------



## ntx (9 Mai 2011)

Non, c'est toujours la fréquence moindre qui sera utilisée. Il est impossible de faire tourner une 2700 à la vitesse d'une 3200 et les deux mémoires doivent tourner à la même vitesse.


----------



## jibax (10 Mai 2011)

donc il faut mieux prendre les 2 mémoires aux memes fréquences ! dans mon cas 1 ddr pc 3200 en interne et une sodimm pc 3200 
C4EST CA J4AI TOUS PIGE ,, ??


----------



## didgar (10 Mai 2011)

Salut !

Non ! Tu laisses ta 3200 inside et tu mets de la 2700 en dessous.
La 3200 va s'adapter. Puis je ne crois pas que ça existe de la 3200 en so-dimm en plus !

A+

Didier


----------



## jibax (10 Mai 2011)

ok dernière interrogation ; la ou les pc3200 au vu de leurs frequence eleve ne risque pas de fatigue en sur alimentent et de peter la carte mere ?


----------



## didgar (10 Mai 2011)

Salut !

Je comprends tes interrogations ! Il n'y a cependant aucun risque.

C'est comme si tu mettais un disque dur de 500 GO en lieu et place de celui d'origine. Tant que la compatibilité ( DDR 1 pour la ram et IDE pour le disque ) est respectée, il n'y a pas de raison que ça pose un problème ultérieur.

Ici la ram, PC3200, va se "downclocker". Le contraire serait périlleux !

A+

Didier


----------



## jibax (10 Mai 2011)

merci de vos reponse 
a tres bientot


----------

